# Apple ID Help



## MovieNut32 (Nov 17, 2020)

My iPhone X Max was hacked and they changed my password to my AppleID. I have switched cell phones, but would like to sell my iPhone, but not willing to do that until I can get my Apple ID off the phone. Is there anyway to do that without having the password? The phone is not on a cellular plan now and that may complicate the task. I hate to destroy the phone as it was quite expensive, but I think it is too dangerous to sell it while my ID is still associated with the phone.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello @MovieNut32

A factory reset of the phone will remove all data from your phone and will present the same setup screen as you would if it was new. The next person that will have this will need to put their account in. This option is in the settings and should be using your Passcode (not Apple ID password), or Touch/Face ID if you have those set up.

As to your own account, I want to make sure that you have set up 2 factor authentication. This will prevent anyone trying to access your account online without getting the code from your Apple device. The device will ask you if you were trying to access the account. From what I can see, 2 factor authentication is turned on by default if the account was made in the last few years. You can check this by going to https://appleid.apple.com and log in there. If it is off, turn it on.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is the old iPhone still listed under your Apple ID? If so then you can just remove it from your account & this will also remove Activation lock.
If you cannot remember the password to the account: https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201487
If you cannot remember the device's passcode then you can reset the device to remove it.
You should have 2-step authentication set on your account also to ensure hackers cannot access your Apple ID & password.


----------



## MovieNut32 (Nov 17, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Hello @MovieNut32
> 
> A factory reset of the phone will remove all data from your phone and will present the same setup screen as you would if it was new. The next person that will have this will need to put their account in. This option is in the settings and should be using your Passcode (not Apple ID password), or Touch/Face ID if you have those set up.
> 
> As to your own account, I want to make sure that you have set up 2 factor authentication. This will prevent anyone trying to access your account online without getting the code from your Apple device. The device will ask you if you were trying to access the account. From what I can see, 2 factor authentication is turned on by default if the account was made in the last few years. You can check this by going to https://appleid.apple.com and log in there. If it is off, turn it on.


I wish it were that easy. The phone was hacked and the hacker has changed the password on the AppleID and has also changed the phone number on the 2 factor authentication. I don't know the password that was setup by the hacker and when I use the Forgot Password option or try anything that initiates a reset, it throws me into the 2 factor authentication and when it asks for phone number, it says it is not the correct phone number (And I have always had the same cell phone number, so no way it's a mistake on my end). I can't connect to iTunes because I can't login and I have tried a factory reset and it still comes up with my Apple ID. They have closed our only Apple store and I am trying desparately not to have to call them because it will be a painful ordeal to try to convince them I am the phone owner via telephone


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

https://support.apple.com/HT204145


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Virginia,

I've removed your second link. Please only link to sources authorized by Apple for recovery. The site you linked to are trying to sell digital protection software. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> Virginia,
> 
> I've removed your second link. Please only link to sources authorized by Apple for recovery. The site you linked to are trying to sell digital protection software. Thanks for understanding.


If I'd added a disclaimer stating not to download any offered software would that have been OK?
I felt the information the page contained would've helped the OP. Although they haven't returned to update us.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I appreciate you asking but it's best not to Virginia. Any information they had that would be helpful should be available from Apple as well.


----------

